# PowerBook G3/333 Bronze problème de batterie



## Le Dernier des Trémolins (13 Janvier 2009)

Ayant acheté une batterie neuve pour mon PowerBook G3/333 Bronze sous Mac OS 10.3.9, celle-ci n'est pas reconnue ni par Mac OS X, ni par Mac OS 9.2.2. Pourquoi ?

Elle est aussi quasiment impossible à recharger : j'étais seulement parvenu, par je ne sais quelle manipulation, à recharger la batterie jusqu'aux deux premières LED.

J'ai tout essayé, débrancher complètement le portable puis introduire la batterie espérant que le système se cale sur cette source d'alimentation... et cela des dizaines de fois d'affilé comme indiqué sur le site d'Apple et en respectant scrupuleusement les temps d'attente entre chaque réinsertion de la batterie dans son logement. J'ai aussi procédé à la même manipulation mais avec l'alimentation secteur. Rien à faire, aucun résultat.

Que faire d'une part pour que Mac OS reconnaisse la batterie, et d'autre part pour la batterie finisse par se charger ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Janvier 2009)

La batterie est peut-être morte, ce qui arrive souvent sur une batterie "neuve" de cette âge car ça fait longtemps qui ont arrêté d'en fabriquer


----------



## oflorent (15 Janvier 2009)

Le Dernier des Trémolins a dit:


> Ayant acheté une batterie neuve pour mon PowerBook G3/333 Bronze


 
C'est une batterie générique ou Apple ?


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Janvier 2009)

oflorent Apple ne vent plus de batterie (ni aucune autre pièce pour ce modèle) pour ce modèle car il est considérée comme "Obsolète" (voir Mactracker)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Les causes les plus probables sont (à mon avis et par ordre de probabilité) :

- Batterie défectueuse -> Faire jouer la garantie
- PMU défectueuse -> Faire les bourses d'échange pour trouver la pièce
- Erreur humaine à la mise en service -> Rien à faire qu'à assumer.

Pour oflorent et oldmac : Il y a une troisième possibilite : une batterie de Marque, mais non Apple (Newer Tech, par exemple).

Maintenant, si c'est une batterie "Apple", la cause la plus probable est un stockage de trop longue durée.

Une dernière possibilité : le reset complet du Mac : Démarrer sur Open Firmware et taper les célèbres trois lignes de commande (en rouge entre parenthèses, ce qu'il faut taper sur un clavier français pour avoir ce qui est en noir à l'écran) :

reset-nvram (reset)nvrq,) valider par Enter
set-defaults (set)defqults) valider par Enter
reset-all (reset)qll) valider par Enter

A ce stade le Mac redémarre, voir ce que ça donne pour la batterie !


----------



## Le Dernier des Trémolins (15 Janvier 2009)

C'est une batterie Apple M7318 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2009)

Le Dernier des Trémolins a dit:


> C'est une batterie Apple M7318 !



Alors, il est possible qu'elle soit trop vieille. Lorsque tu l'as mise en service pour la première fois, elle était chargée comment, et c'était quand ?


----------

